# Hello everyone!



## Adel (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi! I'm a newbie here, so just want to say hello to all =)) I'm Adel, married not so long ago, looking for new friends :smile2:


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Adel said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here, so just want to say hello to all =)) I'm Adel, married not so long ago, looking for new friends :smile2:


Hello and welcome.


----------

